# Robar custom



## canislupis (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone here have Robar custom work done on their Glocks ?
Were you happy with them? :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I had NP3 applied to two different Glock slide/barrel assemblies. I still have one, my son now owns the second one; no problems at all. Makes clean-up easier on the ported G19C; most of the fouling comes off with an oil- or solvent-dampened rag.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

